# Staffy pup for rehoming



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys I think I'm going to be fostering a 9 month old staffy bitch pup. The owner doesn't have time to spend with her anymore... Will get some pics and more details later on, but she needs a home and she sounds like a cutey! Luckily my house is very quiet during Christmas x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck with the fostering and hope she finds the home she deserves soon!


----------

